# طلب مساعده فى اضافه encoder مع servo motor وربطه بالmach3



## engineer_karim (12 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

مشروع تخرجى عباره عن ماكينه سى ان سى 2 اكس .
وهى تعمل ولكن نريد اضافه بعض التعديلات عليها 
وكان منها : 
1-اضافه الانكودر .
ارجو المساعده فى كيفيه ربط الانكودر بالmach3 
بمعنى كيفيه قراءه اشاره الانكودر عن طريق الmach3
making speed and position control​ 
ونريد منكم اى اقتراحات اواضافات يمكن اضافتها على الماكينه .​


----------



## zamalkawi (12 مارس 2011)

لم أعمل علي ال Mach3 ولكن على حد علمي لا يمكن ربطه بإنكودر إلا للمراقبة وليس للتحكم
وعلى حد علمي الmach3 يدعم السرفو موتور بشرط أن يقبل الدرايف إشارات STEP/DIR التي يصدرها البرنامج
بالمناسبة، تقول أنك تريد إضافة إنكودر، وليس موتور وإنكودر، وهذا يعني أن الموتور الموجود ليس به إنكودر، فهل المواتير الموجودة ستبر (خطوية)؟ ولو كانت ستبر، فلماذا تحتاج إنكودر؟


----------



## المغترب63 (13 مارس 2011)

نعم ان أشارة الانكودر في mach3 هي لعرض الرسم على شاشة البرنامج و ليس للسيطرة .

لكن في هذه الحالة : يمكن ربط microcontroller ليستلم عدد نبضات الماك3 (و ليكن كل 200نبضة=1دورة), وهذا يعتمد على نوع الستبر في حسابات الماك(هنا 1.8درجة) ,حيث يمكن تعيير وضبط ذلك في معايرة كل احداثي في اعدادات البرنامج_ راجع درس الاخ abo_slaim 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103831.html

و يقارنها مع النبضات الحقيقية من الأنكودر (وهي تعتمد على تصميم الأنكودر) , و يحرك المحرك طبقا لذلك.
تمنياتي لكم باتوفيق


----------



## zamalkawi (13 مارس 2011)

توجد بالفعل دوائر جاهزة تحول نبضات step/dir إلى أوامر حركة للسرفو موتور


----------



## engineer_karim (19 مارس 2011)

اولا بشكركم على الرد
بالنسه للعضو zamalkawi
فالموتور المستخدمه هى dc motor وسوف يتم تركيب الانكودر عليها .
والفكلره عايز اخد اشاره الfeed back علشان اعمل position control


----------



## engineer_karim (19 مارس 2011)

دواير الدرايف للموتور فعلا تقبل الstep/dir


----------



## zamalkawi (19 مارس 2011)

engineer_karim قال:


> مشروع تخرجى عباره عن ماكينه سى ان سى 2 اكس .
> وهى تعمل ولكن نريد اضافه بعض التعديلات عليها ​


​ 

ولكنك قلت أن الماكينة تعمل بالفعل، فكيف تعمل بدون إنكودر؟ كيف يتم قياس الموضع في المحاور، بينما تستعمل محركات دي سي؟


----------



## eng_mass (22 مارس 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> [/right]
> 
> 
> ولكنك قلت أن الماكينة تعمل بالفعل، فكيف تعمل بدون إنكودر؟ كيف يتم قياس الموضع في المحاور، بينما تستعمل محركات دي سي؟


ده ممكن يحصل مع بعض التعب فى ضبط الماك3 عند عمل معايرة للمكينة ولكن مع اختلاف الاحتكاك على الموتور فانه لا ينضبط ويكون هناك فقد فى الخطوات الخارجة من البرنامج
لذلك يستخدم الانكودر لعمل فييد باك


----------



## zamalkawi (22 مارس 2011)

eng_mass قال:


> ده ممكن يحصل مع بعض التعب فى ضبط الماك3 عند عمل معايرة للمكينة ولكن مع اختلاف الاحتكاك على الموتور فانه لا ينضبط ويكون هناك فقد فى الخطوات الخارجة من البرنامج
> لذلك يستخدم الانكودر لعمل فييد باك


لم أفهم
هل يمكنك أن توضح أكثر؟


----------



## engineer_karim (22 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اشكركم على المشاركه
اما عن الماكينه فهى تعمل فعلا بمواتير دى سى بدون انكودر 
وذلك عن طريق عمل معايره وحساب steps per unit وهناك طريقتين لذلك اماا manual or automati


ونحن نريد استخدام الانكودر لزياده الدقه


----------



## newhulkhuithem (22 مارس 2011)

فعلا يا يايبشمهندس كريم لو الانكودر مع الماك3 تبقى 100 100


----------



## zamalkawi (22 مارس 2011)

engineer_karim قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اشكركم على المشاركه
> اما عن الماكينه فهى تعمل فعلا بمواتير دى سى بدون انكودر
> ...


ومتأكد انها شغالة؟
ودي بتصنعوا بيها ايه دي؟


----------



## zamalkawi (22 مارس 2011)

وهل يقبل الدرايف إشارات الإنكودر؟
أو الأسهل، ما هو الدرايف الذي تستعمله؟ هل تستطيع رفع الداتا شي الخاصة به هنا؟ أو ضع رابطا لها


----------



## eng_mass (23 مارس 2011)

بالنسبة للاخ زملكاوى
دى ممكن تنطبق على الماكينات اللى ما بتحتجش عزم عالى زى الطباعة وتقطيع الاستيكر"الفينيل" وجارى الان تنفيذها على راس ليزر وارجو من الله التوفيق
اما بالنسبة للدرايف اللى شغلت بيه الماكينة فده كان من صنع خمس مهندسين مصريين فى مشروع تخرجهم فى كلية هندسة قسم الالكترونيات الصناعية والتحكم يعنى الدرايف مش جاهز ده صنع محلى
وانا افتخر انى كنت واحد منهم بس ممكن استأذنهم فى انى انشره وان شاء الله مايكنش فى مانع
بس طبعا لو انضافله انكودر حيكون فى كفاءة عالية بالاضافة انك تقدر تزود السرعة زى ما تحب اللى تعتبر من عيوب الابن لووب


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2011)

أنا بصراحة مش متخبل ماكينة إنتاج تشتغل بدون سرفو موتور أو ستبر موتور، ومتأكد ان مهما كانت دقة القياس والمعايرة والنحسابات والنمذجة، أكيد الخطأ حيكون كبير جدا، ومش بس الخطأ حيكون كبير جدا، أكيد دقة الماكينة لا يعتمد عليها، بمعنى ان ممكن مرة الدقة تبقى عالية قوي، ومرة تانية الدقة تبقى منخفضة جدا، لان العوامل المؤثر كتيييييرة جدا، خصوصا لو الماكينة شغالة في مصنع، مش في جو متحكم فيه زي معمل مثلا
على كل حال انتو أدرى بالمكنة بتاعتكو

المهم، رأيي انك تقرا الإنكودر في الدرايف، يعني تخلي الدرايف يقوم بأربع وظايف
- يقرا إشارات ال Mach3 ويحولها لأوامر حركة للمحرك
- يقرا إشارات الفيد باك بتاعة الإنكودر
- ينفذ خوارزم التحكم من خلال مقارنة أمر الحركة بقراية الإنكودر
- يصدر إشارات التحكم والقدرة اللي حتخلي الموتور يدور

ولازم تسأل نفسك، انت حتحط إنكودر دوراني فقط، ولا حتستعمل إنكودر دوراني على محور الموتور وكمان إنكودر طولي يقيس المسافة الليقطعها المحور؟


----------



## جبار الغالبي (29 مارس 2011)

مشكووووور


----------



## engineer_karim (6 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااااا
فعلا ده الى تم التوصل اليه وياريت لو فيه معلومات عن كيفيه قراءه الاشاره الخارجه من الماك3 ومقارنتها باشاره الانكودر


----------



## zamalkawi (8 أبريل 2011)

engineer_karim قال:


> شكراااااااااااا
> فعلا ده الى تم التوصل اليه وياريت لو فيه معلومات عن كيفيه قراءه الاشاره الخارجه من الماك3 ومقارنتها باشاره الانكودر


أخي، أنا لم أتعامل مع الماك3 من قبل
ولكن ما استنتجته مما قرأته في كتالوجات الماك3، وما أكده الأخوة الذين استعملوا ماك3 هو أن الماك3 نفسه لا يتعامل مع إشارات الفيدباك في السرفو
كل ما يفعله الماك3 هو إصدار إشارات خطوة/اتجاه
ولو كان المحرك خطوي فسيتحرك وفقا لعدد الخطوات واتجاهها (من خلال الإلكترونيات التي تتحكم في ذلك) ولو كان المحرك سرفو، فعلى الدرايف أن يتلقى إشارات الفيدباك وكذلك إشارات خطوة/اتجاه ويقارنهما ببعضهما ويقوم بالتحكم
أي أن التحكم وتلقى إشارات الفيدباك (في ماك3 مع محركات السرفو) يقوم به الدرايف نفسه، وليس ماك3
أنا سمعت عن برنامج يتم تنزيله مع ماك3 بحيث يقوم بمراقبة إشارات الفيدباك ويصدر تحذير أو خطأ لو تجاوز الخطأ حدا معينا، ولا يقوم بالتحكم، فقط مراقبة
لمزيد من التفاصيل انظر المشاركة التالية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t201578-4.html#post1670596


----------



## engineer_karim (8 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااا على الاهتمام والمشاركه


----------



## engineer_karim (8 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

لو حد عنده معلومات عن تصميم دوائر الدرايف للسيرفو موتور والalgorithm الذى يستخدم لقراءه اشاره الماك 3 
وايضا قراءه اشاره الفيد باك من الانكور وعمل closed loop control ياريت يفيدنا بها 


ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## zamalkawi (8 أبريل 2011)

engineer_karim قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> لو حد عنده معلومات عن تصميم دوائر الدرايف للسيرفو موتور والalgorithm الذى يستخدم لقراءه اشاره الماك 3
> وايضا قراءه اشاره الفيد باك من الانكور وعمل closed loop control ياريت يفيدنا بها
> ...


ولماذا لا تشتري درايف جاهز؟
فدرايف مثل Gecko drive
http://www.geckodrive.com/g320x-p-28.html
ثمنه فقط 121 دولار، أي أنه للمحركات الثلاثة 363 دولار أي حوالي 2000 جنيه مصري فقط

بالمناسب، هل لديك بالفعل إنكودر أم لازلت ستشتريه؟


----------



## zamalkawi (8 أبريل 2011)

أخي، أنت تسأل عن


engineer_karim قال:


> الalgorithm الذى يستخدم لقراءه اشاره الماك 3


ولكنك قلت من قبل



eng_mass قال:


> اما بالنسبة للدرايف اللى شغلت بيه الماكينة فده كان من صنع خمس مهندسين مصريين فى مشروع تخرجهم فى كلية هندسة قسم الالكترونيات الصناعية والتحكم يعنى الدرايف مش جاهز ده صنع محلى



وحسب ما فهمته من النقاش الدائر أنكم تستعملون الماكينة مع ماك3
فكيف كنتم تقرأون إشارات الماك3 من قبل؟


----------



## zamalkawi (8 أبريل 2011)

انظر هذا
http://www.max-mod-shop.com/index.p...ticle&id=47:yapsc10v&catid=17:-yapsc&Itemid=4

وهذا
http://www.max-mod-shop.com/index.p...rticle&id=52:yapscv1&catid=17:-yapsc&Itemid=4


----------



## engineer_karim (10 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

هدفنا الاساسى من مشروع التخرج هو التعلم والفهم ... لذلك نحن من نقوم بعمل كل شىء بايدينا من تصميم دوائر مطبوعه وتوصسلات وبرمجه وغيرها . 
فما الفائده من شراء الدوائر جاهزه وماا مدى الاستفاده ؟؟؟
من الناحيه الاخرى انظر الى مدى الاستفاده عندما نصمم هذه الدوائر بانفسنا ومواجه المشاكل والتوصل لحلول لها 
مع العلم بالتاكيد اننا لم نحصل على نفس الدقه .


بالنسبه للاشاره الخارجه من الماك 3 فهى مطبقه فعلا على دوائر الدرايف للموتور 

ولكن المقصود بقراءه اشاره الماك3 هو قراءتها عن طريق microcontroller وكذللك قراءه اشاره الانكودر 
وعمل مقارنه بين الاشارتين لحساب الERROR ويتم بعد ذللك تطبيق النوع المناسب من ال CONTROLLER 
وليكن PID وتوصيل اشاره الكنترول الى دوائر الدرايف


----------



## zamalkawi (10 أبريل 2011)

على حد علمي، الدرايف في السرفو موتور يجب أن يعمل في الزمن الحقيقي
وبالتالي، تصوري لقراءة إشارات الماك3 ستكون كالتالي...
يتم تحديد زمن الدورة، وليكن واحد ملي ثانية (عادة يتراوح زمن الدورة بين مئة مايكروثانية و 10 ميللي ثانية)
يتم توصيل خرج الخطوة إلى عدادين بحيث يكون أحدهما تصاعدي والآخر تنازلي، على أن تكون إشارة الاتجاه هي من يحدد أي العدادين يعمل (يمكن تنفيذ هذا بسهولة باستخدام بوابات بدائية مثل not و and)
في بداية كل دورة تتم قراءة قيمتي العدادين والفرق بينهما هو أمر الحركة التراكمي
يتم إضافة قيمة أمر الحركة التراكمي إلى أمر الحركة المطلق من الدورة السابقة، ليكون هو أمر الحركة المطلق في الدورة الحالية
وهكذا يتم مقارنة أمر الحركة المطلق الحالي، بالموضع المطلق الحالي، ويتم غلق حلقة التحكم

بالمناسبة، في الدرايفز التجارية لا يتم استخدام pid، في الواقع لم أعرف السبب تحديدا
ولكن ما أعرفه هو أن التحكم يكون من خلال ثلاث حلقات تحكم متداخلة، الداخلية للعزم ويتم فيها التحكم في التيار من خلال متحكم تناسبي تكاملي pi، والوسطى تكون للسرعة، ويكون المتحكم فيها أيضا تناسبي تكاملي pi، أما الحلقة الخارجية فتكون للموضع ويكون المتحكم فيها تناسبي p فقط


----------



## zamalkawi (11 أبريل 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> في بداية كل دورة تتم قراءة قيمتي العدادين والفرق بينهما هو أمر الحركة التراكمي


نسيت أن أقول أن عليك أن تصفر العدادات بمجرد قراءتهم، وعليك أن تتأكد أنه لن يكون هناك overflow، فلو كان العداد 8 بت مثلا، فهناك احتمال أن يحدث overflow عند السرعات العالية
يمكنك التأكد من حدوث overflow من عدمه عن طريق حساب عدد النبضات التي ستتولد عند أقصى سرعة ممكنة، في خلال زمن الدورة (واحد ميللي ثانية مثلا) فلو تجاوزت 255، وكان العداد 8 بت، فهناك احتمال لحدوث overflow لذا الأفضل أن تكون العدادات 16 بت مثلا



zamalkawi قال:


> بالمناسبة، في الدرايفز التجارية لا يتم استخدام pid، في الواقع لم أعرف السبب تحديدا
> ولكن ما أعرفه هو أن التحكم يكون من خلال ثلاث حلقات تحكم متداخلة، الداخلية للعزم ويتم فيها التحكم في التيار من خلال متحكم تناسبي تكاملي pi، والوسطى تكون للسرعة، ويكون المتحكم فيها أيضا تناسبي تكاملي pi، أما الحلقة الخارجية فتكون للموضع ويكون المتحكم فيها تناسبي p فقط


لمزيد من التفاصيل عن هذه النقطة اطلع على المشاركة التالية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t201578-4.html#post1670652


----------



## engineer_karim (16 أبريل 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------

